# Router bits



## cbdeajr (Mar 12, 2008)

Looking to purchase a few new router bits and was wondering which brands are the best. I see ads for bits from a few dollars each to unlimited. Would like to get a few good ones but do not want to spend all my money and not be able to purchase any wood to use them on.


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

My suggestion would be to buy bits only as you need them. If you think a bit will end up being a bit that you will use over and over again then spend a few extra $$ and buy top quality like Whiteside, CMT or Freud. If the bit will only be used for one or two projects then go for the medium quality bits offered by Holbren, Woodcraft and others. Also, if you have a choice, ½" shank bits are the way to go.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I like Whiteside and Infinity best, but also have very good bits from Freud, CMT, and Price Cutter (black ones). If you don't have any, You might consider the Whiteside 7 pc set of the most commonly used profiles, then you can add other bits as needed. I try to stick with high quality for those I use the most, but also find there are times when a value bit like Holbren or Woodcraft fits the bill just fine.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Eagle. All the way.


----------



## cbdeajr (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks for the information.
Cecil


----------



## MinConst (Oct 30, 2006)

Cecil,

I just ordered a set from Woodcraft for 19 bucks. They can't be the best but a good start to the 1/2" bits. They are on special now if you get there soon. There are two sets available.


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

Whiteside are the best router bits I have ever used and I have using routers often and for a long time. They are made in the USA not China.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## cbdeajr (Mar 12, 2008)

*Woodcraft bits*

:thumbsup: Thanks Minconst, Just order a set.
Cecil


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Just a suggestion on what to buy. You might consider a "starter set" in the economy level to save money. If they are carbide tipped you'll get better performance and for a longer period than from steel bits. 

From that set you'll figure out what bits you use and then buy the higher end bits. I've got bit "sets" that have bits that were never used. But, without spending a lot of money to find out, I had an assortment to experiment with.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

That's an excellent suggestion cabinetmen.


----------



## jistincase (Apr 10, 2008)

I agree that just getting a starter set is a good way to get going. After that add only what you need. Try to keep them in the 1/2 shank too, less vibration and they wont crawl out on you as easily if they start to chatter. I had a 1/4 shank snap on me routing a slot in some pine one time. If you have a woodcraft store near you can keep an eye out in the store cause about once a year they have about 8 or so of the most popular sizes and profiles that they sell for 5 bucks a piece. An inexspensive way to add to your collection.


----------

